# He will soon be able to run quicker (than me)



## L3P

Hi,everyone!

Please, is #2 correct?
1. 他跑得快 (_He runs quickly_ = _He`s a quick runner_) -> 2. 他快（比我）跑得快了 (_He will soon be able to run quicker (than me)_)


Thank you.


----------



## Kasumiz

_He will soon be able to run quicker (than me)_) 他马上要超过我了


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

他快比我高了 correct 

他快比我快了 correct but a bit wired


----------



## L3P

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 他快比我快了 correct but a bit wired



Yes,it looks weird even to me.
As I take it 他快（比我）跑得快了 is not good,right? Then,is there a way to convey _He will soon be able to run quicker (than me) _using 跑？

Thanks.


----------



## Mamanunique

他快要比我跑得快了 is better


----------



## L3P

Thanks a lot,Mamanunique.


----------



## fyl

It is weird only because there are two 快's, not because other things.
Mamanunique's suggestion is good. There the two 快's are a little bit far away from each other.
You can also use some other word instead of 快, e.g. 他就要比我跑得快了，他马上就比我跑得快了，他眼瞅着就比我跑得快了，……
Removing 比我 is not OK. That will change the comparative 快 to "quick", and sound very weird.


----------



## L3P

Thank you,fyl,I got it.


fyl said:


> Removing 比我 is not OK. That will change the comparative 快 to "quick", and sound very weird.



Just to wrap it up, to remove 比我, I think the following should be correct:
他快高点儿了 (_she`ll soon become taller_)
他快要跑得快点儿了 (_she`ll soon be able to run faster (she trains a lot)_)


----------



## Kasumiz

如果你这样说话 在中国至少很多人是听不懂的。1：她会变得更高2他会跑得更快。 这样才是对的。


----------



## L3P

谢谢，Kasumiz，我明白了！


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Sentences like 他快来了，他快要说话了 are right though 他快高点了 is nearly wrong because of something I dont know.

他快要跑得快点了 is right?

快＝马上，将要
Maybe 快 doesn't apply to all occasions when that meaning is employed.


----------



## SuperXW

L3P said:


> Just to wrap it up, to remove 比我, I think the following should be correct:
> 他快高点儿了 (_she`ll soon become taller_)
> 他快要跑得快点儿了 (_she`ll soon be able to run faster (she trains a lot)_)


Both sounds unatural and ambiguous.

他快高点儿了：
1. No verb. Usually we use 长高 to say "grow taller".
2. 高点儿 is too colloquial.
3. Why 高点儿 (taller a little bit)? There's no standard.
4. 快... means "soon, about to", but it usually take a long time for a person to become taller. We can't wait for it.
You can say: 他快长高了 or 他很快会变高的 or 他很快就会长得更高 etc.

他快要跑得快点儿了:
1. 快点儿 is usually a colloquial suggestion to ask someone to "get faster!"
2. Two 快 with different functions in one sentence is confusing.
You can say: 他快要加速了 "He's going to speed up", 他马上就会跑得更快了 etc.

I don't advise you to use [快+verb+得+adjective].
得 expresses a feeling of "result", while 快 means the thing has not happened yet. They don't match. I think this is why [快+verb+得+adjective] sounds unnatural.


----------



## L3P

Thanks a lot,everyone who contributed! I really appreciate your help!


----------

